# Peace Commissioner South Dublin



## tabris6ie (1 Mar 2010)

Anyone know of a peace commissioner in the south dublin area to get a separation affidavit signed? ballinteer/dundrum/rathfarnham/churchtown area? thanks


----------



## Kerak (1 Mar 2010)

doubt its a PC you need, rather a Commissioner of Oaths.

the powers of a Peace commissioner are rather limited( been one for years and hardly ever sign anything anymore, as passports need a garda stamp, have done some wittnessing for people immigrating.)


----------



## justsally (1 Mar 2010)

*Contacting a Peace Commissioner*

The Roll of Peace Commissioners maintained by the Department of Justice, Equality and Law Reform is appointment based, and it is not automatically updated to take account of changes of address, incapacity, retirement or death which occur subsequent to appointment. In the circumstances, the Roll does not always reflect the actual position on the ground. For that reason, if you need the services of a peace commissioner, you should contact your local Garda station. The Gardaí use the services of peace commissioners in the course of their duties and should be in a position to supply the name and address of one who is both resident and active in the your locality. However, the Department will usually provide the name and address of peace commissioners to members of the public, on request.

Above taken from http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/justice/civil-law/peace_commissioners

In line with Kerak's advice you might like to have a look at this,

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=2181&highlight=Peace+commissioner


----------



## tabris6ie (1 Mar 2010)

thanks, ive been told PC will do so will contact the gardai, many thanks to you both


----------

